# WSM 18.5" after smoke is finished-unused charcoals



## roched11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey all I'm fairly new to Smoking and posting  this forum and have a question..   I've read in several posts that if you mess with the top vent too much there is a chance to build up a Creosote layer and taste in which you have to scrub out to be rid of it.  Normally after smokes I still have numerous partial and non lit coals still in the ring.   I have been closing all vents until they burn out. Is this acceptable and or will I build up a creosote layer to deal with at a later time?          Should I just let them all burn until done and use new charcoal each smoke?  That seems expensive.   I appreciate your responses in advance.    Thank You,      Happy smoking!!    Terry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Terry,

I always leave the top vent wide open on my WSM.

Except when you are done smoking, then shut all the vents & the fire will go out, saving any remaining charcoal for the next time.

Next time just clean out the ashes, add some more charcoal & your ready to go.

Al


----------



## joe black (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome from SC,  Terry.  It's good to have you here on this great site.  When I was using a WSM, I did mine the same as Al.  When I got ready for the next cook, I would use the leftovers for the chimney.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## roched11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, that is what I've been doing-shutting all 4 vents on my WSM. What I was trying to ask is this. 

Will the time I close the vents after the smoke until the fire is snuffed completely out allow for the bad smoke to form Creosote after a period of time or does closing all the vents snuff the fire quick enough to not make a difference?  Sorry if I'm being repetitive and thanks again for any replies.    Terry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

You are going to get some creosote build up in your smoker no matter what you do. It's OK.

Shutting the vents to snuff the fire will not build any creosote. 

Go ahead & continue to do just what you are doing. All of us with WSM's do the same thing.

No point in burning up good charcoal when there's nothing in the smoker.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's exactly what I do when I am done. Next cook, I shake the ash out (save the unspent charcoal and add new to it. Been doing this for years in my charcoal smokers and BBQ's and have never had an issue.


----------



## roched11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Guys,  That's exactly what I was hoping to hear.  I'm really diggin' my WSM way more than my 20 y/o ECB.  I'm learning something new each cook and can't wait for the next one.   Thanks again-     Terry


----------

